# TTG Auto Index - thumbnail problem



## Mike (Feb 20, 2008)

I have loaded the auto index and the shadow box gallery. Everything looks great except that I put a link to a specific thumbnail in the xml file, but the thumbs are still showing up random.

Any ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 20, 2008)

Can you post the URL of the gallery so that I can have a look at things?


----------



## Mike (Feb 21, 2008)

Gallery Index at http://''7'244.netsolhost.com/mzphotos/Auto%2'Index/index.php
web site www.mzphotos.com .. when I go to the Events/Sports page or Contact Page and choose my Galleries link it always has a random thumbnail ..

Thanks in advance


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 21, 2008)

Try setting the thumbnail this way:

<thumbnail>thumbnails/Duck_Mallard_12'.jpg</thumbnail>

Let me know if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 21, 2008)

A bit off-topic, but nice photos Mike!


----------



## wblink (Feb 21, 2008)

Mike said:


> Gallery Index at http://''7'244.netsolhost.com/mzphotos/Auto%2'Index/index.php
> web site www.mzphotos.com .. when I go to the Events/Sports page or Contact Page and choose my Galleries link it always has a random thumbnail ..
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Hi Mike,
What lens (not brand, mm's) did you maninly use to get those wonderfull pictues? I mean the birds ... Did anything else?


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you very much ...it worked ... the thumbnail is the one I want ...

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2008)

I appreciate the comments. Thanks.

Mike Zajczenko


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Willem,

I used the Nikon 2''-4'' Vr F4 -- really sweet lense ... fast focusing ... a little heavy so I use it on a monopod - to keep the weight off my back when I am standing outside for hours ... I use it on the D3'' because of the crop factor but I also use my D3 when I can get in close.

Mike Zajczenko


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 23, 2008)

Mike said:


> Hi Willem,
> 
> I used the Nikon 2''-4'' Vr F4 -- really sweet lense ... fast focusing ... a little heavy so I use it on a monopod - to keep the weight off my back when I am standing outside for hours ... I use it on the D3'' because of the crop factor but I also use my D3 when I can get in close.
> 
> Mike Zajczenko



Try and keep on topic please, we don't mind the conversations but they really belong in equipment talk or the lounge. We are striving to keep OT so as to create an easy environment to find solutions.
Thanks....


----------

